# LINX Device



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with this? Does it work well? How does it affect quality of life? I've been doing some preliminary research on it and it seems promising, although the idea of having surgery is a little scary, and not being able to ever get an MRI again could be problematic in the future.

http://www.toraxmedical.com/linx/


----------

